

Reddit uses Adzerk API to improve native ad system - javery
http://adzerk.com/blog/2014/04/why-reddit-built-their-advertising-system-on-the-adzerk-platform

======
moot
We've been using Adzerk on 4chan for the past year and it's been a Godsend.
We'd previously been using our own in-house rotation that had minimal
reporting because every third-party we'd used in the past either a) fell over
under load, b) was extremely expensive, or c) had a restrictive ToS.

~~~
linuxydave
Well shit, if Adzerk can handle the traffic loads from 4chan (out of
curiosity, how many users use adblock?) then it would be perfect for some of
the projects I'm working on :)

~~~
billmalarky
Adzerk also serves reddit's ads.

Edit: Well this is embarrassing, I was linked here through a user profile and
didn't see that this thread was about reddit & adzerk.

------
mrsaint
Hmmm, I just tried to login to Adzerk using my account that I registered back
in March 2013. It doesn't work anymore. I can still enter my
username/password, but nothing happens. I can even reset the password.

Perhaps it's because when I signed up, ad serving was claimed to be free for
up to 100 million impressions per month. That changed:
[http://adzerk.com/blog/2014/01/an-update-about-new-free-
adze...](http://adzerk.com/blog/2014/01/an-update-about-new-free-adzerk-
accounts)

"Certainly! If you signed up for an account before January 6th 2014 and were
actively serving ads, you can still serve as many impressions as you want for
free up to 100 million impressions per month. However, to contact Adzerk
support after your 30-day trial ends, you must purchase a support app in the
Marketplace."

So I guess they disabled my account because I wasn't actively serving ads? It
would have been nice if I had received some kind of notification at least.

~~~
javery
Correct - we disabled all the accounts that weren't active when we made the
decision to focus on larger customers. We didn't notify accounts because we
didn't want people trying to game the system by artificially creating
impressions to keep their account open.

~~~
mrsaint
Is that how you think of your customer base? Gaming you? Aren't artificial
impressions against the terms anyhow?

~~~
keithwarren
Seriously, drop it. Your faux outrage is pretty transparent given you didn't
even actually use their service.

~~~
nanidin
Not that he can use the service in the first place, or is able to even know
what is going on without finding them on a third party message board...

------
ddorian43
Was the previous reddit ad system opensource like their site is ?

~~~
arbitrage
Reddit is only partially open-source. Parts of the site code are kept
confidential.

~~~
raldi
Unless things have changed since I worked there, pretty much the only part
that's not open source is the anticheating system.

